# Rusted Bolts...what do you use



## downtownjr

Been a big PB blaster fan...bought some Gibbs at a antique show last summer and it was pretty good...any homemade remedies or better products you have come across?


----------



## haybaler101

If nothing else works, use the "smoke wrench"


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL

I like Kroil comes and an orange can. Spray on and let lay awhile. When I come back it usually comes right off. If not then I moved to the torch. Works well for us.


----------



## chief-fan

I too am a big BP Blaster fan. I keep 2 or 3 cans around all the time. Only two options, BP Blaster or the blue wrench.


----------



## swmnhay

What the heck is BP Blaster?


----------



## downtownjr

Here is the link...in Indiana you can get it at any farm store or auto store
Blaster Products

Here is a Kroil site as suggested by Mark.
http://www.kanolabs.com/google/


----------



## Lazy J

I am trying a new homemade mixture of 50:50 Acetone and ATF. I just started using it so I can't give you any comments but I have heard some great reviews of it from other farmers.

Jim


----------



## Heyhay..eh

WD40 usually works. Some tough ones need a little air to blow the wd40 into the threads. If not then out comes the nut splitter.

Take care


----------



## kingranchf350

FLUID FILM !!!! Best stuff since the invention of shirt pockets.


----------



## swmnhay

Usually use WD 40.Have used Justice Brothers JB 80.Suposed to be twice as good,lol.I like the JB chain lube but they have gotten awfully proud of it @ $9 a can.I'll stock up when one of the farm stores has a sale on it.

Justice Brothers Car Care Products


----------



## Barry Bowen

Start with the light stuff, WD40 and a heavy impact wrench. Next step is the hot wrench. Be real sure though to put back with never seize or disc brake caliper grease (come from the same people as the never seize)


----------



## swmnhay

I'll 2nd that.Always put some grease or anti sieze on threads when put back on.Sure makes it alot easier next time.

Had a hired man that could not get that thru his thick head.I think he took pride in twisting off bolts.StrongMan attitude.Instead of using some common sense.


----------



## geiselbreth

i use pb blaster or hot wrench


----------



## mlappin

Like Barry said, but PB Blaster then the impact. If it doesn't want to come off then, try running the impact set to tighten, then try to loosen it again, I usually do this several times before resorting to the gas axe.


----------



## Uncle Fudd

Machinist World Magazine did an experiment on rusted bolts to determine the best product. Among the products tested were WD 40, PB Blaster, Kano Kroil, and Liquid Wrench. By far, the product requiring the least ft/lbs torque was a blend of acetone and automatic transmission fluid at 50:50 ratio. Google the test to get the actual torque for each product. You may be surprised.


----------



## Mike120

kingranchf350 said:


> FLUID FILM !!!! Best stuff since the invention of shirt pockets.


Interesting! I spray my equipment with Fluid Film, but I've never used it on rusty bolts. I'd think it was too thick, but I'll try it. I usually use PB Blaster. If that doesn't work I'll go to a nut splitter or fire. The guy down at the trailer repair shop uses a carbon arc torch and just touches the nut with both electrodes. Says it just heats the nut as the rust keeps the bolt from heating up.


----------



## rob_cook2001

In the past i have used ZEP but it is hard to find.
Robert


----------



## mtoms

I always thougth the wd-40 worked about as good a nothing. I like pb blaster but need to try the acetone tran oil.. 
The carbon arc torch idea works great. I was working on somthing once that had about 50 rusted bolts. Went around that thing with that carbon arc tourch heating up the nuts. Worked like a charm. My carbon arc torch is pre 1940 though and I need new one and some new carbons but I cant find where to get them. My local welding shop didnt even know what I was talking about. Btw, I learned about that trick from my 80 year old grandfather.


----------



## Mike120

mtoms said:


> I always thougth the wd-40 worked about as good a nothing. I like pb blaster but need to try the acetone tran oil..
> The carbon arc torch idea works great. I was working on somthing once that had about 50 rusted bolts. Went around that thing with that carbon arc tourch heating up the nuts. Worked like a charm. My carbon arc torch is pre 1940 though and I need new one and some new carbons but I cant find where to get them. My local welding shop didnt even know what I was talking about. Btw, I learned about that trick from my 80 year old grandfather.


When I was a kid I built my own carbon arc torch. The old square lantern batteries had a carbon rod in them that I'd use. I'd point the ends with a pencil sharpener. Maybe I'll build another one and power it with my old buzz box.....


----------



## OneManShow

I use Zep 45 when I have it, PB Blaster does OK too. Years ago there was a product called Maltby 's Penetrating oil-it was great, but I haven't seen it since the late 70's or early 80's. Carbon arc sounds pretty cool-I've never seen one either.


----------



## bullet81

I usually use a product called tal 5. It is made by wd 40, it is cheap. If that does not work a break out the kroil, but is expensive!!!!!


----------



## dixietank

I been pulling wrenches for close to 30 years and back when I was a greenhorn an old man taught me a trick. If you gotta get it off and can't use a torch, soak it in brake fluid. It eats through rust but keep it off any paint you don't want messed up.


----------



## mlappin

Can confirm the acetone + ATF fluid. Seems to work better then anything in a spray can so far.


----------

